# in adobe audition 1.5 stimme verzerren...



## nonN (28. Juli 2005)

hallo

wie euch sicher aufgefallen ist, bin ich recht neu hier. hab mir gestern abend mal die trial version von adobe audition gezogen und war recht begeistert. will mir das auch in nächster zeit mal kaufen, aber erst muss ich mich bisschen einarbeiten 


zu meiner frage. kann man in audition 1.5 eine stimme so verzerren, dass sie so mortal-combat ähnlich klingt? brauch das eben für ein movie, dass wir gerade drehen...

kennt jemand ein tutorial dazu? wär euch echt dankbar.



gruss


----------



## laCrizz (28. Juli 2005)

Wie hört sich denn "mortalkombatmäßig"  überhaupt an? Kannste es beschreiben?^^


----------



## nonN (28. Juli 2005)

hehe

naja, es ist halt so ne dunkle stimme. ganz tief und naja, ich lad eben was hoch. 
so ne stimme wie in dem sound soll es halt in etwa werden 

http://u-ghs.com/Downloads/qlimax.rar

so wie die am anfang halt 


greetz


----------

